# Protruding floating rib - common?



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Rookie has a fairly pronounced bump that sometimes pokes out of his lower ribcage on his right side; it can look alarming depending on his posture and belly fullness. My vet says it's a floating rib, it's common, chill out, it'll go away with time. I've never seen this, or even HEARD of it before. I Googled it and was a little relieved, but I found NOTHING in this forum.

I trust you guys. Someone please tell me it's perfectly normal and to stop getting freaked every time I feel/see it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Both Tazer, my Cocker and Kaynya, my Crested have them.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Add Gracie to the list. When she was thinner it really freaked me out. Now she has a little meat on her bones and isn't as obvious.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Bella has that, too! The first time I noticed it, she was lying on her side, and I was like, "OH NO A LUMP!!!" I was alarmed, too, at first. It's pretty much gone away, or rather, it fits in her body, now that's she's almost 4 mo. She's a big boned girl. Yeah, Bella's about a month and a half older than your baby. It lessens with time.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

OK, that's what I needed to hear... thanks for all the replies!


----------

